# What's your favorite emitter?



## Grmnracing (Jun 16, 2013)

And what flashlight is it in? 

Nichia 219
Solarforce L2P soon to be in a L2M


Steven


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 16, 2013)

Xpg2. I like the balance of flood and throw.


----------



## Dr.444 (Jun 16, 2013)

XML


----------



## ragweed (Jun 16, 2013)

XP-G R5. Nice balance of flood & throw for me at least.


----------



## AaronG (Jun 16, 2013)

Nichia 219 in peak logan. Loved the emitter but hated the light so it's gone now :shrug: I'm hoping to figure out another light with the same emitter. A V series sunwayman would be awesome. I find I like XM-L the least because of the weird tint shifts in the beam. They work themselves out with some diffuser film though. As a side note anybody know why the enter key doesn't work when posting? It's driving me nuts!


----------



## rayman (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd say my favourite emitter ist the XR-E . I know it's kind of old school but over my time here at the CPF I really got to like the XR-E even built myself a XR-E aspherical Maglite recently. One thing I like the most ist that also the XR-E is quite old it is still a "king of throw" .

I too like the newer XP-G and XM-L and built myself lights with it but I indeed have to say that the XR-E is still my favourite.

rayman


----------



## JacobJones (Jun 16, 2013)

Cree XR-E EZ900, preferably R2 bin but they're getting hard to find lately. Floody lights have their uses but nothing excites me like a thrower. I modded a romisen RC-G2 that came with an XR-E EZ900 Q5 with a TV projector lense module (approx 36mm) and on a clear night it touches 330 yards, but useable light only out to about 200 yards.
A while back I was lucky enough to get a couple of XR-E R2 EZ900's from DX and found a monster 138mm lense at surplus shed for a bargain price, gonna cast me a massive heat sink out of scrap aluminium and drive that sucker at 2.5A (or more if I think I can get away with it), no idea how far it'll throw but if it gets useable light out to 500 yards I'll be happy.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 16, 2013)

Although the Nichia 119 (in a Peak Eiger 10180, and in a McGizmo SunDrop) would make it a close decision, I think I'll have to choose the MC-E ... in a Malkoff, so I can drop it into any P60 host I want


----------



## JCD (Jun 16, 2013)

Xenon lamps are my favorite emitters. All of my best lights have one. Among xenon lamps, the Surefire P90 lamp assembly with frosted envelope is my favorite.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jun 16, 2013)

Favorite what? Favorite looking is the MT-G2 cause its just bad ***. Favorite Hcri is the Nichia 219, favorite throw XP-E2, favorite general use /EDC is the XM-L. I don't have any one specific "favorite" but if I was asked this question but someone not into lights/Led emitter's I would reply with MT-G2 followed by a picture of one.


----------



## texas cop (Jun 16, 2013)

XM-L is my most popular, XM-L2 coming in second. With Eagletac the MT-G2 might make a good 3rd place, but so far these lights are a bit bigger than I normally carry.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 16, 2013)

XM-L2 neutral white 5,000k


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 16, 2013)

Xpg in a haiku. Just the right balance for flood and throw in a general EDC role.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 16, 2013)

The XP-G2 NW 5A that is in the DQG IV. Purdy purdy tint. 

Prior to that XR-E Q2/Q3 5A in my TK20. Another 5A! Bit yellower than the XP-G2 NW 5A and not as vibrant 

Prior to that it would have been CREE XP-E Q4 (4C?) in a LF2XT. The tint of the Nichia 219 is very similar to that but the 219 makes things look more vibrant.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 16, 2013)

favorite that ive experience with is the cree XP-G high cri 3000k. high cri with my preferred tint.
i have it in an armytek predator, malkoff m61, fenix mc10, swm L10A, and a few other lights that i no longer have.

i havent tried any of the high cri XM-L, XM-L2, or XP-G2 (if it exists), but im sure id love those too.

my second favorite is probably the SSC P4 high cri, something about its soft beam is very pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2013)

XM-L2 U2 - around 6000-6500K


----------



## staghater (Jun 17, 2013)

At the moment XP-G2 in my I3S


----------



## Brasso (Jun 17, 2013)

In order:
Nichia Rebel
Nichia 219
XPG
P4


----------



## reppans (Jun 17, 2013)

XML neutral whites for the floodier beams and power
XP-G2 cool whites for pure white tints 
N219 for perfect tints


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 17, 2013)

Osram Golden Dragon
Luxeon LuxV
SSC P4 & P7
Cree MC-E


----------



## Cavannus (Jun 17, 2013)

Same emitter as Skyfire: XP-G 90 that mimmics incandescent pretty well. I have several flashlights that use it (Armytek, HDS,...) and love using it when hiking or caving.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 17, 2013)

XM-L2 U3 cool white because it's new


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 17, 2013)

XP-G2 in my Quark Pro 2AA. Hard to beat a month of runtime on low and 250 lumens on high with AAs. XM-L is in second with my P60 drop-ins for my Solarforce flashlight. If I had a light with an XM-L2, it might be a close second the the XP-G2 in the Quark. The balance of spot and flood in the Quark is prefered for hiking to the flood of an XM-L or XM-L2.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 18, 2013)

Lamina Ceramics Atlas RGB. Not really an emitter, but a discreet package. Kinda like MC-E color. Pretty current spreaders ;-)


----------



## videoman (Jun 18, 2013)

XM-L2 in 4000K neutral white


----------



## LEDealer (Jun 23, 2013)

videoman said:


> XM-L2 in 4000K neutral white



LUXEON S.

Prettiest LED I've ever seen. I think they'd be cool as cufflinks.

I would like to be clear that my choice has nothing to do with the performance of said LED.


----------



## DMitchell (Jul 3, 2013)

In no certain order, (too many advantages, and disadvantages to be in order).

Nichia 219
Cree XM-L2
Cree XP-G2 
Cree MC-E
SSC P4


----------



## bose301s (Jul 3, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Lamina Ceramics Atlas RGB. Not really an emitter, but a discreet package. Kinda like MC-E color. Pretty current spreaders ;-)


----------



## xv-750 (Jul 3, 2013)

*XP-G2 R5*

I like it's balance - of throw, spill and especially runtime.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 3, 2013)

A favorite would be whatever bin of XPG that Malkoff used in their 3700k M61W run. I regret selling that module more than anything I've ever regretted selling. My second favorite? A XPE2 4000k. Particularly when it's behind an aspherical lens. The Nichia 219 comes in a close third.


----------



## bose301s (Jul 3, 2013)

Any and all Cree LEDs, although I may be biased 

I will say the XR-E has a place in my heart because it was the LED I found for a lighting company I was interning with that they used for their final product.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 3, 2013)

XP-G2 - I like the artifact-free beam with the large hotspot and the very good balance between throw and flood. The color is also very nice 
Fenix PD31


----------



## DellSuperman (Jul 3, 2013)

1) XM-L series, for the flood to throw ratio. 
2) Nichia219 
3) XP-G series

If I can add, a triple XP-G2 would be great too. 

- JonK


----------

